# Dior's Pregnant Nd You've Got To Deal With It.



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

It's important to test a few things beyond the DNA testing offered by Embark, PawPrint, and others.

The reason that the Poodle Club of America sets the health testing recommendations is because, whether puppies are to be pets or showing (and show poodles are also pets ), the different varieties of poodles are subject to certain health issues. The idea is to reduce and even eliminate life-altering conditions from the breed.

The DNA testing is part of the package but not all.

Toy and Miniature poodles are both subject to patellar problems so that should be evaluated. Other small breeds will have similar issues.

Toy Poodle (the PRA test is probably in your Embark DNA panel)

*Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA)*
DNA-based test from an approved laboratory; results registered with OFA ➚
*Eye Examination*
Eye Examination by a boarded ACVO Ophthalmologist ➚
This link has some of the common conditions that can affect eyesight and requires yearly exams, just like humans should do.
Common Conditions — ACVO Public

*Patellar Luxation*
OFA Evaluation, minimum age 1 year ➚
This is another life-altering condition, painful, limits mobility mildly to severely, and is very expensive to correct surgically.
Patellar Luxation in Dogs - Orthopedic Foundation for Animals (ofa.org)


I don't think the Miniature testing applies but am listing it anyhow

*Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA)*
DNA-based test from an approved laboratory; results registered with OFA ➚
*Eye Examination*
Eye Examination by a boarded ACVO Ophthalmologist ➚
*Patellar Luxation*
OFA evaluation, minimum age 1 year ➚
*Hip Dysplasia* (One of the following)
OFA Evaluation ➚
PennHIP Evaluation

This is not to discourage you but to let you know that there is more that should be done to do right not only by Dior but the whole breed. The idea behind breeding is to make the breed you love better and stronger.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I think Dior's point is that the deed is done. Dior is pregnant and there are puppies on the way. Are there things we can do now to support her and the dogs? 
I'm not a breeder, and have no advice to give.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Liz, you're right. I didn't make it clear that I was thinking of the next planned mating.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

It’s your right to breed your dog, even though most people here won’t agree. For many good reasons that I won’t push on you since you’re not receptive. Nonetheless, if you’ve decided to make this post, I believe it’s because you’re open to constructive criticism and helpful advice.

This breeding is done, so be it. But for the next one, if we can’t change your mind about breeding, maybe we can at least make you aware of how to do it better next time. @Rose n Poos has given you great advice for health testing. That is a must for anyone who cares about any breed of dog. And from what I’ve read from you, you do care about poodles.

Why not take this opportunity to learn all you can and make sure you go above and beyond what 99% percent of what regular people do when they breed their dog, ie just match their untested female to a male they think is cute ? The world doesn’t need anymore of those, but we need a lot more of the top 1% !
(I made those figures up, it might be 95%-5%, I don’t know).

You could really make a difference you know.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

How many times will you breed her in total?


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Do you have anyone who is experienced with breeding dogs who can help you? There is much more to breeding dogs than just putting a male and a female together. For example, do you know what to do if things go wrong at the time of birth? Do you, for example, have a veterinarian who can be reached at 2 am? Have you planned for a warm, safe whelping box? Do you have a baby scale for weighing puppies to be sure they are gaining weight appropriately? Do you know the signs and symptoms of pyometra? Do you have puppy formula and bottles on hand in case the Dior refuses to nurse them, if she dies, or if one or more puppies need supplementation? Do you realize that if you do have to bottle feed puppies it is done every 2 hours round the clock? That's just a few considerations. I realize this advice is coming too late, but you still have a few weeks to prepare.

And, finally, do you have confirmed homes for at least 5 puppies? People who are guaranteed to take a puppy and give it a good home?


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Seems to me to be jumping the gun to already have her next breeding lined up when you don't even know yet if she's going to be a good mother, or if she produces healthy, sane offspring. She could turn out to be a difficult whelper, or be aggressive towards her puppies. If I remember correctly, she is pretty young herself, and younger bitches don't always have the physical and mental capabilities to be good mothers. 

As for the now, yes, you really do need to have a plan. You need at least the basics of: 
1. What will you do if she needs a c-section? (A vet clinic that can handle it within a reasonable distance? The money to afford a c-section?)
2. What will you do if she can't or won't nurse her puppies. Do you have formula and bottles on hand, or know where you can get quick access to them? 
3. Do you know the signs of eclampsia and mastitis? 
4. Do you have the equipment for keeping track of each puppy's development (collars, a scale, and a notebook are the bare basics)? 
5. How do you plan on providing enrichment and introduce the pups to "stuff"?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Sprinkling a few facts here. Johanna has experience breeding, and I think I remember that TeamHellhound has also, so their comments are from experience. 

What I know, and will only say this much, is that you are doing more due diligence on the pregnancy than you have mentioned so far publicly. 

All of us want a best possible outcome. The "Miracle of Life" doesn't always take the road one hopes for.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

And I apologize that I keep calling Dior by the wrong name. I know she's Dior but Diva keeps getting typed .


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Actually no one here has to deal with it. I for one will no longer pay attention since most ideas I suggested just seem to have made you upset. I don't want to make you upset and I for one am tired of being upset by what you say (see that break from PF didn't last long, your choice). I hope you listen to people around here who have experience with breeding. Most new breeders have mentors.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> Sprinkling a few facts here. Johanna has experience breeding, and I think I remember that TeamHellhound has also, so their comments are from experience.


I've hand raised several orphaned kittens, and supplemental fed others. It wasn't the easiest thing ever, especially when you are solely responsible for literally every need they have. 

I do have friends who are serious breeders in other breeds, and know what they go through to raise a litter. They are always exhausted once the puppies are gone to their new homes. One of them kept a puppy that didn't sell, took back another one when his owners had a family crisis and couldn't keep him, and prepossessed another who's owner was in breach of contract. Another friend nearly lost her bitch, and had to spay her midway through a pregnancy to save her life. Yet another friend is always available to board puppies that she breeds, as well as show them for their owners. In other words, they support their puppies and their owners for life, on top of all the effort the put into titling, health testing, and looking for just the right dog to breed their bitch to. 

I really do hope that Dior has an easy whelping with no complications, and all the pups are healthy and go to good homes, but I think I agree with lily cd re, and am done.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Thanks everyone for your thoughtful replies.

_Forum Rule 5.2 - Poodle Forum does not endorse deliberately planned or breeding a poodle with another breed to get designer or mixed-breed puppies. Those threads will be deleted._

Since everyone’s been so helpful here, I’ll just close this thread to further replies, but leave it viewable for future members.


----------

